# BP Tankers



## HALLLINE (Feb 23, 2008)

Can anybody tell me what colour the decks were on BP tankers in the 50s, when they had black hulls.
Dave


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Red.......


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I have often asked about colours of decks of various ships, but only occasionally do I get a posive answer. I can only assume that it is because most ex seafarers simply do not remember. 

When I came to build BRITISH ENDURANCE some time ago, I did enquire, but as usual drew a blank. I painted the decks green and no-one remarked on the colour!

These days, that has become my normal course of action. I make an effort to find out and if no answer is received, I just make a guess.

Skfotos or Fotoflite aerial photographs can often supply this information, but a lot of the earlier ones were in B & W!

Bottom line is that if no-one remembers, it is no big deal anyway!

Bob


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/307128/title/british-glory/cat/503

Not sure when this photo was taken, but this was the colour scheme prior to BPs all grey period.
Photo posted to the gallery by Lutz-Walter


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

To further confuse the issue, the following had black hulls with green decks:
British..
Admiral, Beech, Esk, Respect, Spirit, Skill, Adventure, Reliance, Resolution, Ranger.
These from the book THE BRITISH TANKERS.

Other pictures I have seen include red or blue decks....
Bob


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

There isn't really any confusion. The colour schemes were changed at specific times. I first worked for BPTC in 1967 when the decks, and most other things were grey. Red decks had gone by then. In the early 70s the colour scheme was changed, and grey the decks were changed to green. As far as I know all BPTC ships changed their colour schemes within a year or two.
The changes are well do***ented in the BP Shipping thread within this site.
I don't know if your model of "Br Endurance" of 1959 would have had green decks and white tank tops Shipbuilder, but I don't think so. It was before my time though.


----------



## pete8 (Sep 20, 2006)

*BP hull colour*

I was with BTC /BP in the 50s and cannot recall ever seeing a black hull...... all were what I would describe as "mid grey".

Pete


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

With regard to my BRITISH ENDURANCE, 1936 - 1959. The colours were a complete guess - I simply had no idea! I had made enquiries, but received no answers.

I have always been confused by deck colours and probably always will be. The knowledge no doubt exists somewhere, but my requests usually fall on deaf ears, so I have to resort to guessing.

Recently, I have been trying to find out what colour the steel decks were on P & O's SOMALI, but with no result.

Bob


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Shipbuilder said:


> To further confuse the issue, the following had black hulls with green decks:
> British..
> Admiral, Beech, Esk, Respect, Spirit, Skill, Adventure, Reliance, Resolution, Ranger.
> These from the book THE BRITISH TANKERS.
> ...


The "Blue" decks that you mention would probably have originally been green. In some areas of the ships the green did take on quite a strong blue hue. Possibly the areas that didn't get painted quite so often, like the funnel deck. I don't know why, perhaps it was weathering, exhaust fumes, or sulphur, IG gas or something else perhaps within the paint itself.


----------



## HALLLINE (Feb 23, 2008)

Many thanks for the ifo, one and all. It's for the British Earl built 1946.
I know that the hulls were Grey by 1955, but I shall look at the BP thread
Dave


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

HALLLINE said:


> Many thanks for the ifo, one and all. It's for the British Earl built 1946.
> I know that the hulls were Grey by 1955, but I shall look at the BP thread
> Dave


 not sur but I would say red: Maybe if you go back to the builders modeletails possiblly from Llods list as to the buiders and then chase up from there-Good luck.


----------



## KenLin39 (Apr 30, 2005)

British Soldier, Engineer, Judge and Statesman 1957-63. Boot-topping red deck. White masts, catwalk and railings. Black tanktops, pipework and DG cables, Grey overside. Ken.


----------



## philhealydirect (6 d ago)

Shipbuilder said:


> I have often asked about colours of decks of various ships, but only occasionally do I get a posive answer. I can only assume that it is because most ex seafarers simply do not remember. When I came to build BRITISH ENDURANCE some time ago, I did enquire, but as usual drew a blank. I painted the decks green and no-one remarked on the colour! These days, that has become my normal course of action. I make an effort to find out and if no answer is received, I just make a guess. Skfotos or Fotoflite aerial photographs can often supply this information, but a lot of the earlier ones were in B & W! Bottom line is that if no-one remembers, it is no big deal anyway! Bob


 I went up for second mates with several bp cadets. They referred to roller painting of the decks as 'turfing.' So I guess it's green


----------



## John Gowers (Jul 18, 2018)

I was on three BP tankers in the mid 80s all the decks were green see below and the hulls were all black.

British Trent
Gas Enterprise
BP Vigour


----------

